# What's the curb weight?



## GTO'in64 (Jul 4, 2006)

I was wondering what the weight of my 06 gto is, anyone know?


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Gross weight is something like 3300Lbs . If I figured right the Gross weight is the weight of the car and it's maximum cargo load. so the Net weight would be the gross weight minus the 700lbs maximum of occupants. =2600Lbs??? Someone correct me cause this aint sounding right:lol:


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

In the driver's door is a plaque with all the specific weights. This is standard on all cars sold in the US and is required by DOT.

Jim Miller


----------



## GTO'in64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes but the plate does not include the vehicle curb weight{weight of vehicle alone}. You will see gwvr= gross weight vehicle{weight vehicle can carry}


----------



## WhoaGTO (Jul 5, 2006)

pontiac website states the curb weight of the 06 gto at 3725lbs


----------



## Russ Schaeffer (Jun 3, 2006)

Road and Track said the GTO was 3777 lbs in the recent comparo with the new Shelby and the SRT8 300C.

Thanx,
Russ

Sorry, it was MOTOR TREND.


----------



## GTO'in64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you both for the info. I got the GTO and was wondering where in its class of vehicles in ranked in weight. As far as the new shelby with heads/cam I will have the same hp but will be almost 200 lbs lighter.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I weighed mine on a truck scale and unofficially it weighed in at 3667


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> I weighed mine on a truck scale and unofficially it weighed in at 3667


I weighed my 04 on a truck scale as well and it was pretty much the same weight as yours.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

are the 04 and 05-06 abou the same weight? have you guys removed anything from the cars. spare tire, jack, etc.?


----------



## Doodad (Apr 13, 2006)

Is that with you and gas tank at what level?


----------

